# Chocolate Milk



## format (9 Jul 2014)

Recently have been really enjoying the effects of drinking chocolate milk after a ride. Seems to really help with sore & stiff legs.

Anyone else enjoy chocolate milk, or do people prefer protein shakes or what have you?


----------



## TissoT (9 Jul 2014)

Milk in general is known to be a good muscle food !
 "Fast protein" its broken down quickly (amino acids) in the the blood stream 
I just drink milk ... less sugar than the pre made shakes


----------



## Alun (9 Jul 2014)

+1 for chocolate milk! It definitely seems to work and doesn't need refrigeration, which can be an advantage if you are away from home.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jul 2014)

It's a well known and proven post ride recovery drink.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (9 Jul 2014)

I love milk me  it's THE thing that's sorts me out after a decent ride.
I vaguely remember a recent thread on the topic of milk....


----------



## jarlrmai (9 Jul 2014)

It's what Ian Rush drinks.


----------



## TissoT (9 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> It's what Ian Rush drinks.



Only when he was being paid to ....
Think he prefers beer ..


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jul 2014)

Can't stand milk. It's slimy and it makes me gag just thinking about it. I think this is the long-term effect of being forced to drink it everyday at school when I was young.


----------



## hopless500 (9 Jul 2014)

Chocolate milk works for me. Helps stop the incredibly fast freeze-down that I normally suffer from.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jul 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Can't stand milk. It's slimy and it makes me gag just thinking about it. I think this is the long-term effect of being forced to drink it everyday at school when I was young.


Try skimmed milk. I would struggle with full-fat milk now after years drinking skimmed.


----------



## tyred (9 Jul 2014)

I used to drink milk be the gallon when I was younger but only have it on breakfast cereal now. I could never drink a glass of milk any more - just don't like it and find it makes me bloated. Cow's milk is very good for calves but not necessarily so for human!


----------



## Tommy2 (9 Jul 2014)

tyred said:


> I used to drink milk be the gallon when I was younger but only have it on breakfast cereal now. I could never drink a glass of milk any more - just don't like it and find it makes me bloated. Cow's milk is very good for calves but not necessarily so for human!


My calves are quite well defined, wonder if that's from drinking milk then


----------



## Alun (9 Jul 2014)

Jahangir Khan used to drink 2 pints of milk every day. (For our younger readers, he was quite good at squash.)


----------



## stephec (9 Jul 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> I love milk me  it's THE thing that's sorts me out after a decent ride.
> _*I vaguely remember a recent thread on the topic of milk*_....


 
So do I, didn't it end up with about eight pages of arguments and insults when people disagreed on the subject?


----------



## derrick (9 Jul 2014)

Before and after rides for me, love it.


----------



## fossyant (9 Jul 2014)

Just milk !! I'll add some nesquick if we have any in, which we usually don't


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (9 Jul 2014)

Pink milk for me 

Great for soothing sore throats too


----------



## Cycling Dan (9 Jul 2014)

Chocolate milk is great any a time


----------



## vernon (9 Jul 2014)

Alun said:


> Jahangir Khan used to drink 2 pints of milk every day. (For our younger readers, he was quite good at squash.)



So why didn't he drink the orange stuff?


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2014)

stephec said:


> So do I, didn't it end up with about eight pages of arguments and insults when people disagreed on the subject?



Nothing unusual about that. . I hate just milk on its own, but i love chocolate milk.


----------



## stephec (9 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Nothing unusual about that. . I hate just milk on its own, but i love chocolate milk.


I can't drink milk in any form, it gives me a bad stomach, no problem with cheese thankfully as I love a nice bit of cheese.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jul 2014)

stephec said:


> So do I, didn't it end up with about eight pages of arguments and insults when people disagreed on the subject?




Well one person disagreed with all the others.


----------



## stephec (9 Jul 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Well one person disagreed with all the others.


Are you sure about that?


----------



## Dayvo (9 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> It's what Ian Rush drinks.



Until he lost his bottle.


----------



## Dayvo (9 Jul 2014)

I love cold milk.

I LOVE cold chocolate milk. The stuff I used to buy in French supermarkets or on Greek camp sites was fine, until I discovered this stuff: the best chocolate milk I have ever tasted. Anywhere.

http://www.alpro.com/uk/flavoured-soya?gclid=CMXBidP9uL8CFcr2cgodG64A8Q

Go on, drink a gallon or two!


----------



## Alun (9 Jul 2014)

vernon said:


> So why didn't he drink the orange stuff?


I've never seen orange milk, I think it would curdle though, perhaps that why it's not so popular.


----------



## vernon (9 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Nothing unusual about that. . I hate just milk on its own, but i love chocolate milk.



The chocolate mile that's left in the bowl after eating all the cocopops is especially nice.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2014)

vernon said:


> The chocolate mile that's left in the bowl after eating all the cocopops is especially nice.



Oh yes. That is definitely the best. Especially when you slurp it out of the bowl.


----------



## Berties (9 Jul 2014)

my boys have this on their breakfast,I just love the cartoon charters on there products


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2014)

Ran home from work today, then had a bottle of Frijj 'Chocolate Fudge Brownie'

It was well-deserved, with that heat/humidity

And, to top it all, the Co-Op is promoting Frijj at 65p per bottle at the moment


----------



## stephec (10 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Oh yes. That is definitely the best. Especially when you slurp it out of the bowl.


 
Good Lord, how positively common!


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jul 2014)

stephec said:


> Good Lord, how positively common!



Ahhhhh shut up.It tastes better when you drink it from the bowl. Everyone knows that


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (13 Jul 2014)

I love chocolate milk. It's not uncommon for me to get a strong craving for it at the end of my morning commute; a quick pop into the local Spar for one of those big bottles of Yazoo chocolate milk before getting into work & I'm as happy as a pig in muck


----------



## Hyslop (13 Jul 2014)

Co-op Chocolate Milk for me,tried Sainos but it was just awful,tasted metallic and I think the bottle had some sort of morally improving homily on the side.Ruined the ride really.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Jul 2014)

ianrauk said:


> It's a well known and proven post ride recovery drink.


This ^^^^^^. Recommended by several sporting associations.

For the leisure cyclist, ale is the recovery product of choice ......


----------



## Heifer73 (16 Jul 2014)

I love Asda Vanilla milkshake, not drank in connection with cycling, usually just have milk or smoothie. I wish you could get nesquick vanilla flavour.


----------



## AndyWilliams (16 Jul 2014)

I have just bought this. Dairy free, coconut chocolate milk. Not tried it yet.


----------



## Ian A (16 Jul 2014)

AndyWilliams said:


> I have just bought this. Dairy free, coconut chocolate milk. Not tried it yet.


Coconut milk is amazing. Don't spoil it with chocolate flavouring . Oatmeal soaked in coconut milk with chai seeds, berries, dates and raisins is one of my go to recovery meals.


----------



## edindave (16 Jul 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Ran home from work today, then had a bottle of Frijj 'Chocolate Fudge Brownie'
> 
> It was well-deserved, with that heat/humidity
> 
> And, to top it all, the Co-Op is promoting Frijj at 65p per bottle at the moment







Maybe the sugar rush has you going


----------



## montage (17 Jul 2014)

A chocolate milk a day keeps the climbers away


----------



## sheffgirl (17 Jul 2014)

I'm addicted to chocolate milk. My new thing though, is a banana smoothie with milk and Nesquik chocolate powder. Chocolate milk, but with added banana goodness


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (18 Jul 2014)

edindave said:


> View attachment 50685
> 
> Maybe the sugar rush has you going



I'm surprised at how low in sugar Red Bull is.


----------



## arranandy (18 Jul 2014)

Banana flavour Frijj drink with 2 scoops of protein powder is my favourite post ride recovery drink.


----------



## montage (19 Jul 2014)

arranandy said:


> Banana flavour Frijj drink with 2 scoops of protein powder is my favourite post ride recovery drink.



You probably poop out those two scoops the next time you visit the loo - a balanced diet already has more protein than your body can use. Carbs are far more important than protein follow intensive exercise, a fact that is overlooked by many. Frijj drinks are certainly not doing your body any favours - it's a tasty unhealthy snack not a recovery drink!


----------



## montage (19 Jul 2014)

A bowl of pasta or a balanced meal ten times outweighs chocolate milk in terms of recovery - in fact, very few people will actually see the benefits of a recovery drink in their riding, the most common outcome is that you'll struggle to lose weight as easily. The only time it's really necessary is when your body is extremely depleted from a long hard ride and you need a quick stopgap between the end of your ride and a meal, other than that it's just an excuse to snack (and an excuse that is harmful towards many people who are aiming to lose weight as their primary goal!)


----------



## Dark46 (19 Jul 2014)

Who's Ian Rush? I know he wasn't a cyclist.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (19 Jul 2014)

Dark46 said:


> Who's Ian Rush? I know he wasn't a cyclist.


His moustache was quite good at football
Apparently if it wasn't soaked in milk overnight it would only ever be good enough play for Accrington Stanley, whoever they are


----------

